# Starter Problems w/ '05 SER



## 05 Black SER (Apr 16, 2005)

I bought my SER in March of '05 and I am having problems with the starter. Is anyone else out there having similar issues? Also, as of Nov. 1st, the part is on "National Backorder". I did some research and found 1 at a dealership in Ga. It will be installed on Monday Nov. 6th. I hope this fixes my starting problems. Let me know if this is a random case or wide spread.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like it may be a problem since it is on national backorder, but I haven't heard anyone say anything about it. Did you check to see if the starter for any other year models may work? Also you could check at a salvage yard.


----------



## 05 Black SER (Apr 16, 2005)

Since it's all covered under the warranty, I only wanted new parts. It was installed on Monday 11/7 and now seems to be fine. I am just happy to have my car back after a week.


----------

